# Incredible Boers!



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I was cruising around craigs list and came across this posting and thought someone here may be interested in them: http://westky.craigslist.org/grd/4398594166.html

I was curious and went to their website...oh my goodnesssssss, they got some NICE Boers. 

This one is a DOE! This is the photo note for her: "Magnum's Beauty demonstrates Magnum quality. She is Money Maker's great grandmother. Owned by Bentley Bros. Farms in Kentucky."


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Holy Goat! That is a LOT of meat on the hoof!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, thats alot of goat!


----------



## mrs.beers (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a buck. I don't know why they posted that it was a doe..., but if you go to the breeder of the "grandmother" his picture shows up on their buck page: http://www.bentleybrosfarms.com/herd_sire.html

Nice buck, though! And yes, both of those farms have nice goats, for sure, for sure!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

wowza, those hunks are big! lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh crikey - I should probably just give up on boers now! I just have to remind myself our goal is a really great quality COMMERCIAL herd... *drool*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one *HUGE* animal regardless :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They feed them well, they are fat, LOL :wink:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow. I have no words. THAT is a MASSIVE animal!


----------



## TSGoats (Jul 6, 2012)

Thats a big boy.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Thats one of the biggest boers i have seen!! I wonder how much it weighs!!???


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

How in the world do they get that big!!!???


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would name him "beefcake" if he were mine 
I bet he ate his past owners , lol. He looks like he could pass for his own Island


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh my goodness. He is huge! That little girl doesn't know what her true destiny is with that goat...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't like the massive boers.....I realize a large animal some judges seem to like but I don't like the massive ones. Just my preference.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Big Boers are AWESOME!


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.
Website coming soon!


----------



## Spear-B-Ranch (Apr 25, 2014)

He looks like a good ole 3 or 4 year old Boer buck to me.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Kinda Obese. I would feel terrible if my goat ever got that fat. I have a hefty enough chubs as it is. But if it was in better weight condition it would be a big goat still I think.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree he is obese. Not healthy for them to stay in that condition long. 

If I fed my herdsire Master Yoda grain, he would be like that, he is big as it is, an easy keeper on hay alone.
As you see in my Avatar, that is him on no grain.
I don't want them that heavy in fat, it breaks them down and builds fat where it should not be, very unhealthy.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree he is obese. Not healthy for them to stay in that condition long.
> 
> If I fed my herdsire Master Yoda grain, he would be like that, he is big as it is, an easy keeper on hay alone.
> As you see in my Avatar, that is him on no grain.
> I don't want them that heavy in fat, it breaks them down and builds fat where it should not be, very unhealthy.


I have always loved your avatar!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

kenzie said:


> I have always loved your avatar!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I second that. I have always thought Master Yoda was quite an impressive specimen.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree. Beautiful but way to big. I Canty imagine he would love a pain free life add he gets older. I can imagine his joints.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks all. :thumb:


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

They fooled you.

That's a lot of hair and fat on that guy.

Pair that with a little girl in the picture and it makes him look ridiculously big.

Gotta learn to look for these things!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I seen that too JT3.


----------

